# dwa snakes



## roseabell (Apr 12, 2008)

I have no real interest in keeping dwa snake but can I ask do you guys have to keep AV on site or anything I know if I had a cobra or something like that in my house I would want it in my fridge LOL and have anyone every been tagged by their snake?

Like I said no interest in getting one but very interested in what you chaps do I am happy with my royals LOL


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

You dont usually keep the Anti Venom at home...as it is highly expensive and can go "out of date" fairly quickly...

Also if anministered incorrectly it can be just as leathal as getting tagged....


----------



## roseabell (Apr 12, 2008)

is it something that hospitals in the I'm keep then (well I am guessing it must be) as I am sure even the most compatant snake keeper will get biten at some time in their life.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

only two places in the UK keep it really, except zoos keep AV for the snakes they keep, in event of a bite, anti venom would be brought to the hospital you were at.


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

A friend of mine, in Cyprus, was tagged by a King Cobra a few years back. There was no AV in Cyprus full stop, had to be flown over from the UK. He was in a coma for a couple of days and _died_ a couple of times (heart stopped). Part of his finger is missing now and he doesn't feel as fit as he used to be...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hes lucky to be alive, id be surprised if he hasnt got permanent damage to his heart though.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Extremly Lucky.... .........:whistling2:


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I can't find a full article but here's a link:

Cypriot snake handler critical after festival bite | AFP | Find Articles at BNET.com

Last time I saw him was August ' 07. He was building an chimney on his house and had to keep stopping all the time due to his fitness (lack of).


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

WoW, he is extremly lucky to be here,,,


----------



## roseabell (Apr 12, 2008)

jasper1 said:


> A friend of mine, in Cyprus, was tagged by a King Cobra a few years back. There was no AV in Cyprus full stop, had to be flown over from the UK. He was in a coma for a couple of days and _died_ a couple of times (heart stopped). Part of his finger is missing now and he doesn't feel as fit as he used to be...


 
Its amazing that he is still here. Does stories like that not make anyone keeping dwa snakes think twice or is it in yours eyes just the risk that comes with them. Do any of you guys have kids living in the same house as their snake? And if young kids do they take an interest and understand how dangerous they are.

I am not suggesting you would let any kids play with them i am just wondering if any of your kids you have that like reps take a interest in your dwa`s


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its all about controlled risks, there is a risk to it that is doubtless but they can be minimised with correct, training, equipment and attitude, alot of people that get bitten admit they were in the wrong, were being careless lost concentration or generally wernt doing what they knew the should of been, not everyone gets bitten.


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

I would also like to know if any of you have children and how you educate them about these venomous?

:up:


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

so does that mean none of you that keep venomous have children?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

We don't have kids nor do we plan to have any.


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

I must admit i feel the same, but my boyfriend is intent on having kids eventually, he finds it difficult to understand keeping venomous for this reason.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

if they are locked away in a secure room, like they should be, then I see no problem, I dont havekids though


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

That was my reasoning. *He* wouldn't even have the key to the room as they are of no intrest to him. Only me and a friend who would also be trained to handle them would have access.

His arguement is that: i would rather the venomous than children. which is essentially true. Being as though he lives with me (though i pay the bills) he feels he has the right to stop me.:bash:


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

As you can imagine, my reply was along the lines of a less polite : if u dont like it then go live with some1else.

He didn't want any of the previous snakes i had but he loves them now (exept flare because he is bitey)


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank god i'm not your boyfriend! :lol:


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol2: i'm not the easiest to live with:lol2:

my temper is similar to flares:whip: i think thats why i love him.

I just want him to understand that when i do something i do so with knowlege not just jump in the deep end without armbands!

He doesn't research i.e. if a car breaks he tries to fix it, makes it worse forgets how to put it back together. Then when i find out i've got to sort it and when i ask him where he put things its like ''i dunno i cant remember'':iamwithstupid:


----------

